# 13 HOURS: THE SECRET SOLDIERS OF BENGHAZI arrives on Blu-ray Combo Pack June 7th and Digital HD May 24th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> FROM DIRECTOR MICHAEL BAY COMES
> A GRIPPING AND ACTION-PACKED STORY OF COURAGE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

This movie was really good!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

updated with official cover art


----------

